# Other Animals > Other Pets >  juvenile "fancy" leopard gecko from pet smart. what color morph is it?

## amphiboy77

it is yellow with purple bands covered in black spots. his tail is purple, black, and white. his head is a very light orangish brown with some black spots.

----------


## Tyler

Can you post pictures but doesn't sound like anything special lol

----------


## amphiboy77

i know its special because i have raised leopard geckos from hatchlings to adults and this one does not look the same. plus it was under the categories fancy and it looked different from the regular ones.

----------


## Kitten

Just because it's labeled "Fancy" at a big name pet store does not make it such. They do this to put a higher price on the animal to make it sound special. Your description pretty much seems like a baby normal to me, but I can't be 100% certain unless you post up a picture to help.

----------


## amphiboy77

yes but ive raised baby leopard geckos to adults and they dont look the same!

----------


## amphiboy77

the one on the bottom

----------


## Tyler

The one on top is a bandit but the other really isn't anything special just a light phase normal ice bred and sold them (and work at Petsmart as well) he's just a cutie that's normal!

----------


## amphiboy77

wrong! at petsmart they have an adult fancy leopard gecko! its whole body is yellow exept its tail wich is regular!

----------


## amphiboy77

sorry i meant the leopard gecko on the top is the one didnt realize i made that mistake :Embarrassment:

----------


## Tyler

Like I said the one on top is a low end bandit even then nothing special it's not a blizzard or snow or anything trust me I work at Petsmart I order them I've bred and sold leopard geckos he's just a regular Leo

----------

